# Where is the snow



## melissy123 (Jan 2, 2018)

I know Tahoe really hasn't gotten much snow.  And the resorts are making snow, but it's not the same.  I have a week booked for end of January and thankfully have Eplus.  What ski resorts in the West have actually received a lot of snowfall?


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jan 2, 2018)

None in California to speak of. Precipitation thus far is at 4% of normal in Northern CA and even less at Mammoth Lakes. All of the storms are getting steered north, so northern OR and WA should be just fine.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 2, 2018)

New Mexico is hurting for snow as well.  Maybe there is some in Colorado?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 2, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> None in California to speak of. Precipitation thus far is at 4% of normal in Northern CA and even less at Mammoth Lakes. All of the storms are getting steered north, so northern OR and WA should be just fine.



Mt. Bachelor in central Oregon has very little snow; groomers only and many runs not yet open.


----------



## klpca (Jan 2, 2018)

We just got back from Yosemite. No snow at all. Luckily we weren't going to ski, but I really wanted to see Yosemite in the snow. It just wasn't meant to be this year.

Such weird weather in the West. Good luck and report back if you find something.


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 2, 2018)

For skiing near timeshares try Whistler.   There is plenty of snow in Washington and north but the timeshares in WA aren't close to the ski areas.  

Sue


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 2, 2018)

The snow is in New England this year. I know the ski resorts are happy, but the temps are so frigid I am not sure people are staying out on the slopes.


----------



## K2Quick (Jan 2, 2018)

Blame me. I bought a full season pass for the first time this year.  At Brighton last year we had a base of over 100" at this point.  This year, it's only at 37" and a big chunk of that is manmade.


----------



## melissy123 (Jan 2, 2018)

I was wondering about Utah, since it generally gets more snow than California.  The ski resort websites aren't very helpful either, but when I see that only a quarter of the lifts are open, I get the feeling that there's not much beyond manmade snow.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 2, 2018)

Come to Michigan we have plenty and I'm willing to share....


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 2, 2018)

Steamboat has opened essentially all of the mountain but the snow cover is not too deep. Expecting some storms next week. 

Cheers


----------



## Laurie (Jan 3, 2018)

The snow is in Hilton Head today!! 2-4" expected, with some local areas more. I haven't heard great things about their ski slopes tho.


----------



## CO skier (Jan 4, 2018)

x3 skier said:


> Steamboat has opened essentially all of the mountain but the snow cover is not too deep. Expecting some storms next week.
> 
> Cheers


The snowstorm of Christmas Day was a gift that saved many ski vacations.

The family spent yesterday skiing Steamboat.  We found good packed powder skiing, with occasional rocks, on the upper sections of Tomahawk and High Noon, but the lower 3/4 of the runs were packed powder all day, and it was beautiful blue sky weather.  My son found powder skiing by climbing the catwalk to the northeast of the Morningside lift, then taking the backcountry gate and skiing just outside the area boundaries.

The main section of the mountain and the glades definitely need more snow.

We spent a couple of days skiing the backcountry off of Berthoud Pass.  The powder conditions there are excellent.

Hope to be skiing powder conditions at Steamboat Sunday morning, if the weather forecast holds.


----------



## CO skier (Jan 4, 2018)

melissy123 said:


> I know Tahoe really hasn't gotten much snow.  And the resorts are making snow, but it's not the same.  I have a week booked for end of January and thankfully have Eplus.  What ski resorts in the West have actually received a lot of snowfall?


Something in the Winter Park, CO area would be a good choice now.  There are a number of II resorts in the area, and it might be a little easier to find availability, because it is not a well-known destination.  The storms have been tracking to the north, so maybe check Idaho, Montana or Wyoming?


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 4, 2018)

The snow is in Virginia and Pennsylvania. You can have the snow.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 4, 2018)

Took me forever to get to work this morning due to bad road conditions and the snow is not letting up. They take their time plowing when school closes as if no one else has a job to go to.

Come on over to NY- we have snow!


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 4, 2018)

The snow sure isn't in Idaho. The ski resorts are open, but mostly on man-made snow-cone snow. We got a smattering on Christmas so people got to use their new snow toys, but nothing since. It's a far cry from last winter when 'Snowmageddon' had us up to our necks in the stuff. I don't mind my lack of close personal association with a snow shovel this year, but recognize that the skiers, farmers, fisherfolk and electricity users would like to have enough snow to assure their activities through the seasons.

Jim


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 4, 2018)

There is 7” of snow in Williamsburg,Virginia this morning.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 4, 2018)

Apparently it's vacationing with the rain. It's been 4 months since Arizona has seen any rain.....


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 4, 2018)

I have 14 inches of snow in VA and it is pack.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jan 4, 2018)

I just skied Park City (the Canyons side)  There is still a significant amount of terrain that is not open due to lack of snow.  However, the runs that are open are great.


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 4, 2018)

I’ve been in Estes Park all week and no snow. But I know there’s snow at ski resorts outside of Denver because my nephew has already gone enough times to get the value of his Epic ski pass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saabman (Jan 5, 2018)

If you're a beginner or intermediate skier/boarder who sticks to wide open groomed runs then you'll be okay, but on a limited number. If you like the back bowls of Vail, steeps and bumps of Aspen or Telluride this season so far is one of the worse on record. Mostly man-made snow blow with very little to none of the famed champagne powder. 

http://denver.cbslocal.com/2018/01/03/colorado-snowpack-tied-for-worst-start-in-33-years/


----------



## 77JC (Jan 9, 2018)

Don't give up yet-we've had some decent storms the last few days and more snow expected next week in Tahoe!


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jan 10, 2018)

Skied Winter Park Christmas week. Received 24 " while there which saved the week. A lot was open along with a lot of lifts but no back bowls and no double blacks. The blacks that were open had decent coverage but a lot of pine trees sticking up as the snow was not that deep. i was glad to be leaving at the end of the week as you can imagine the mountain was getting a lot of use. That was 2 weeks ago I would think they have had some more since then.
I sis see that Steamboat had some snowfall since then.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 11, 2018)

There is snow up the mountain in Palm Desert area as we received rain on late Monday and morning of Tuesday this week.  We woke up and noticed the gorgeous view this morning.  Mt. Charleston (Las Vegas area) has lots of snow from the storm on Monday this week.


----------



## melissy123 (Jan 13, 2018)

77JC said:


> Don't give up yet-we've had some decent storms the last few days and more snow expected next week in Tahoe!



I ended up trading into Park City. Where the snow is generally worse. But we will be there during Sundance so that will at least give us something to do.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 13, 2018)

Breckenridge had 29 inches of new snow this week.  My husband skied there Thursday and said it was great


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jan 20, 2018)

It's finally snowing in the Sierra Nevada Mountains. We had one storm come through during the middle of this week, with two more on the way. We're still way behind normal snowfall, but these storms are welcome and helping us to catch up a little. Not only are we getting the snow, but these are cold winter storms out of Alaska--not the dreaded "Pineapple Express" storms from Hawaii--which means the snow is dry. Excellent for skiing.


----------



## Marathoner (Jan 20, 2018)

I skied Alta last weekend after they received about 17 inches of snow and the conditions were good. The region is receiving around 15 inches of snow this weekend as well so the coverage is even better now. Ski conditions are now equivalent to late December in a normal year which means that the skiing is quite good now. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnPaul (Jan 21, 2018)

It's snowing since last night in Steamboat Springs and scheduled to continue all day.


----------



## Marathoner (Jan 21, 2018)

The storm exceeded expectations in Utah.  16" snowfall in Park City and 21" at Alta so far.  A couple more inches may fall today and a moderate storm is expected next weekend.


----------



## DAman (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm hoping for more snow at Northstar. Planning to ski there next Friday-and staying at the Welk.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jan 21, 2018)

We're working on the second of three storms which are dumping a good amount of snow in the Sierras. Next weekend is expected to be clear, so your timing is excellent. Lots of fresh powder!


----------



## JT (Jan 27, 2018)

How is Breck doing?


----------



## Jayco29D (Jan 30, 2018)

Squaw has a base of about 50”. This is not bad for a bad snow season. Squaw makes a lot of snow and some years, we have more fun when it snows less because we can actually drive over the Donner Pass. I am in Mexico now with a friend. My husband went skiing on Saturday at Squaw and said the snow was nice in the morning at the top of the mountain but got muddy near the bottom. He sent me gorgeous photos of Squaw at the top of the mountain and you would never know this is a bad snow season. So, if worst comes to worst, drive over to Squaw and ski the top of the mountain.


----------



## DAman (Jan 30, 2018)

I consider it very good spring skiing conditions at Northstar this week. Too bad it’s the middle of winter.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 30, 2018)

Who needs snow?


----------

